
Show HN: Make money playing online poker with AI - chris140957
https://PokerHelper.app
======
chris140957
Hi, I've just launched the beta version of PokerHelper.app - its a deep-
learning backed poker assistant for Texas holdem that provides recommendations
for the best possible next move, given your current cards and hand situation.

Unlike other poker assistant apps that use maths to calculate hand strength,
Poker Helper's use of deep learning is capable of bluffing, and is aware that
other AIs may also bluff, too.

Poker Helper is currently completely free while in Beta, as the AI is not yet
100% production ready. It is currently capable of beating average human
players and many other AIs, and I've managed to make some money playing poker
online with this app already, but it will be refined further before the paid
version is launched.

Thanks for looking, Chris

------
achairapart
Is it normal that evaluating multiple times the same cards with same settings,
sometimes it tells to fold, sometimes to call and sometime to raise?

~~~
chris140957
There’s always an element of randomness to the play due to the way ML works.
But this sort of issue does need further work before it’s considered fully
production ready

------
FailMore
Sorry Chis, I think this needs work.

Ah4h on 5hKh7c with 100 in the middle facing a 50 bet = fold?

Seems odd.. but maybe you are evaluating things without stack depth, etc...?

~~~
chris140957
Yep it’s still a fair way off, but it’s being upgraded all the time. Won’t
start charging until this sort of issue goes away

------
LandR
Is the aim of this to help people cheat when playing online poker for real
money on sites like 888 poker etc?

If so I think that's a pretty awful service.

~~~
chris140957
Short of finding a way to see your opponents cards, I wouldn't really say it
was possible to cheat at poker. This service is just one step beyond the many
odds calculator apps that are available already - would you consider those
cheating, too?

~~~
LandR
I've never been in a casino playing cash poker games that would allow someone
to sit with an app on their phone calculating odds. Most wouldn't allow you to
be using your phone at all if you are in the hand, some wouldn't allow phones
at the table at all. And even if they did allow it, you would look like a
moron.

So yes, I consider it cheating.

If you couldn't get away with it in a real game at a table, it's cheating IMO.

Part of the skill of poker is being able to work out those odds in real time,
when money is on the line.

~~~
stagas
Gambling isn't a noble skill game. It's about winning and it involves cheating
if you have the chance and if the way online systems are setup allow for this,
it's their problem. They are probably doing rigged deals and/or using AIs as
well, so even with this I doubt you can win in the long run when the algorithm
specifically draws cards against that happening. If you sit at a real table
with real people, obviously it would be stupid using this, but it isn't the
case here. You'd be a moron not to use any help you can, you're basically
giving them your money for some graphics and sounds.

